# 24mm Metta Catharina leather strap



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Bit of a long shot I know but I had one of these which I sold with my previous Panerai and I'm now on the hunt for another. If you have one you fancy selling or know where I can get one please let me know. I'm aware Toshi has a leather that looks very similar but I'm looking for original stuff


----------

